# Transmisor excitador Mafer microplus, PLL



## marcox777 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hola, les hago una consulta, resulta que tengo una emisora FM de 600 W con una torre de 22 metros y dos dipolos cable de 1/2 cellflex  con buenos conectores, el equipo consta de dos potencias de 300 W Tyros mw1200 y un exitador simil m31 todo ésto fue calibrado para emitir en 90.1 , tardé una semana en seleccionar esa frecuencia y estaba totalmente despejada, resulta que a las 2 semanas de estar al aire y con una cobertura de aprox 5 o 6 kilómetros a la redonda en esa misma frecuencia montaron otra emisora fm de 2 kilos una torre de 36 metros y 4 dipolos, con esa competencia cubria unos 200 metros a la redonda entonces llamé al técnico y el me recomendó cambiar de frecuencia y para sorpresa mia la 89.9 estaba libre también así que como el cambio de frecuencia era mínimo no tençia que modificar dipolos ni conexión entre excitador y potencia, ni tampoco el divisor de potencia de los dipolos (en fase).

Así estuve 8 meses transmitiendo excelente, hasta que otra vez me paso lo mismo, se puso otra emisora en la misma frecuencia, fui y hablé con el dueño de ésta emisora y tenía la licencia así que tuve que apagar todo, bueno ésta fue una breve reseña de la historia de la emisora, ahora pude cambiar el excitador simil m31 por un Mafer que puedo modificar la frecuencia mediante preset, entonces tengo todo calibrado para 90.1 pero ahí tengo la otra emisora y noté que la 90.5 está bastante libre modificando esos 4kHz tendré que calibrar todo nuevamente? o se banca el cambio? cuánto puedo modificar la frecuencia sin calibrar todo lo demás? muchicimas gracias a todos! ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 8, 2015)

Hola caro Don marcox777 , 400KHz es un desplazamento de frequencia minimo perante los 90MHz (0,4%), asi ustedes  puedes canbiar sin tener que reayustar mas nada (solamente los preset del PLL excitador) .
Lo que veo mui estraño es un alcançe de solamente 5 o 6 KM a la redonda como ya aclaraste mismo enpleyando 600 Wattios en dos dipolos a 22 metros del solo y aun con auxilio de cables de bajas perdidas  (Celflex) , quizaz en tu latitude hay demasiados obstaculos  como edificios , o tu posto emissor estas en un sitio mas bajo en relación a otros sitios cercanos ,bueno  no se bien lo que se passa .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcox777 (Jul 8, 2015)

hola daniel muchas gracias por tu respuesta no me quedo claro la parte de perante 90mhz.



cuantos khz puedo desplazar sin modificar los dipolos y demas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 8, 2015)

marcox777 dijo:


> hola daniel muchas gracias por tu respuesta no me quedo claro la parte de perante 90mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> cuantos khz puedo desplazar sin modificar los dipolos y demas


Bueno eso ya no se te decir porque depende en mucho de como tudo fue armado  , pero con la ayuda de un ROE meter (medidor de ondas reflejadas) y con auxilio de  solamente lo excitador que pueda excitar correctamente la aguja del instrumento del ROE meter es perfectamente  possible sacar esa información que me preguntas 
Quiero te decir que "matemacticamente" hablando un desplazamento de 400Khz ( 4 canales de 100KHz) es mui cercano de 90 MHz , portanto es possible si aun transmitir y bien sin la real nesecidad de un reayuste de quase todo lo posto emissor (amplificadores , dibisores y antenas). 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcox777 (Jul 9, 2015)

Me fue de mucha ayuda los comentarios hasta ahora dados, pero me gustaria mas recomendaciones y experiencias.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes marcox777,Si el equipo esta bien diseñado,podes dezplazarte ,hasta dos Mhz, hacia arriba o hacia abajo.Sin que se presenten grandes variaciones.Desconosco que modificaciones les habran echo a los lineales tyros,para excitarlos con un equipo similar a un m31,ya que estos originalemnte se excitan con muy poca potencia,arrededor de 1w,y no se caracterizan por su pureza espectral,a no ser que hallan sido modificados ,por algun colega con amplia experiencia.

Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes.

Hay algo que no cuadra en tus explicaciones, veamos  

Dices que tu Transmisor emite con 600Vatios, esto son +57,7dBm

Vamos a estimar que tu sistema radiante tiene una ganancia de 3dB, esto supone que estás emitiendo con una Potencia Aparente 60dBm (se ha tenido en cuenta una perdida en el cable de ~0.7dB).

A 6Km en 100Mhz la atenuación son -88dB

Como transmitimos con +60dBm, la potencia que llegaría a una Antena Receptora distante 6Km. de la Antena Transmisora sería de 60 - 88 = -28dBm, lo que supone, en términos vulgares, "Un Señalón" y en términos más técnicos...

-31dBm = 1,6µW = 8,9mV

Otro enfoque

En las mismas condiciones, a 100Km. la atenuación sería de -112,4dB...

La señal que llegaría a la Antena Receptora sería de -52dBm = 6,3nW = 56,7µV

Como podemos ver, en ambos casos, a 6Km. y a 100Km. transmitir con 600W en 100Mhz.(+57,7dBm), tendría que asegurar una buena cobertura.

Otra cosa son los imponderables que podemos tener y más en estas frecuencias.

Pero en cualquier caso, sería recomendable que revisaras todo el Sistema Radiante, y te aseguraras que efectivamente, la Potencia Radiada es la esperada.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 9, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Hay algo que no cuadra en tus explicaciones, veamos
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!! Felicitaciones Don miguelus , una verdadera aula de engineria de RF y calculo de enlaçe en telecomunicaciones , ojala lo conpañero Don marcox777 entienda 1% do que aclaraste aca  una ves que el sequer entendio ( vide post #3) quando jo esplique que un desplazamento de 400Khz en 90MHz es de solamente 0,4% portanto totalmente  desprezible y sin problemas para funcionar tu posto emissor .
!Fuerte abrazoz !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 10, 2015)

Buenos días.

En primer lugar, gracias Daniel Lopez por tus comentarios y más viniendo de ti 

En el Post #1, marcox777, comenta que tiene dos Transmisores de 300W, doy por supuesto que las dos cadenas Transmisoras están perfectamente enfasadas.

Un enfasado deficiente podría explicar que el alcance de su Estación de FM fuera muy escaso.

Si ese enfasado no es correcto, las señales, al llegar al Receptor, incluso se podrían cancelar, todo dependerá del Seno de la diferencia de fase, con 180º de diferencia de fase, la señal resultante sería 0 

Se puede intentar desconectar uno de los Transmisores de 300W, esto para el alcance no es significativo, son solo 3dB menos de potencia.

Si el experimento funciona, repetiremos el experimento y transmiteremos únicamente con el otro Transmisor, y a ver que pasa.

Sobre la cuestión de la diferencia de frecuencia... Como muy bien ha planteado Daniel Lopez desplazarse 400Khz no tiene relevancia, incluso, si nos desplazamos varios Mhz, 4 ó 5, seguramente el sistema también sería tolerante, pensemos que únicamente es un 5%

En cualquier caso, y como se ha planteado más arriba, sería necesario medir el sistema radiante y asegurarse que la ROE está al mínimo. 

Pero una alta ROE no explica el porqué de el excaso alcance con ese nivel de potencia, yo pienso que el problema tiene que ver con un deficiente enfasamiento de las Antenas.

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 10, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> Hay algo que no cuadra en tus explicaciones, veamos
> 
> ...



Sin ánimo de molestar... ¿que fórmula utilizas para el cálculo de la atenuación? estamos considerando en espacio libre no?

Un saludo.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 10, 2015)

Buenas tardes Andrxx.

Para los cálculos de atenuación en espacio libre se emplean las recomendaciones UIT-R P.525-2

Adjunto PDF.

Prestar atención al punto *2.2*

Espero que os  sea de utilidad

Sal U2


----------



## marcox777 (Jul 10, 2015)

hola gente en verdad que en este foro hay mucha gente con tanto conocimiento que me siento el mas pequeño de todos, ahora pude modificar la frecuencia del mafer y lo puse en 89.7  llame al tecnico que me calibro todo y le pregunte con cuantos watts estaba exitando los lineales y me dijo 15w  entonces puse ese valor en el exitador mafer, encendi todo y guaalaaa todo funciona perfectamente  pero el alcance es el mismo o un poco menor  les adjunto unas fotos del exitador y los lineales pueden ver el display del mafer tiene los valores de roe la potencia que puse 15w y al encender los lineales subio a 22w


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 10, 2015)

marcox777 dijo:


> hola gente en verdad que en este foro hay mucha gente con tanto conocimiento que me siento el mas pequeño de todos, ahora pude modificar la frecuencia del mafer y lo puse en 89.7  llame al tecnico que me calibro todo y le pregunte con cuantos watts estaba exitando los lineales y me dijo 15w  entonces puse ese valor en el exitador mafer, encendi todo y guaalaaa todo funciona perfectamente  pero el alcance es el mismo o un poco menor  les adjunto unas fotos del exitador y los lineales pueden ver el display del mafer tiene los valores de roe la potencia que puse 15w y al encender los lineales subio a 22w


Hola Don marcox77 ,no te aburrie estamos aca para ayudar con mucho gusto a todos , y ustedes a apriender con nosotros y quitar tu enquietaciones .
Como ya mui bien aclarado por Don miguelus quizaz tu arreglo de antenas tiene algun problema de fase o sea ao invez de sumar los diagramas de irradiación de las dos antenas quizaz debido a una fase equivocada ustedes puede estar en realidad anulando los dos diagramas de las antenas , asi te recomendo seguir las dicas de Don miguelus y averiguar lo que puede estar se pasando con tu sistema irradiante poco efectivo .
Serias tanbiem mui util y interesante tener disponible en las manos un wattimetro prolijo a andar en tu nivel de potenzia aclarado de modo testear realmente quantos Wattios tu amplificador linear logra fornir a las antenas y tanbien la potenzia reflejada .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 11, 2015)

Buenos días marcox777.

Sin ánimo de molestar, te aconsejo que realices el experimento que te comenté en un Post anterior...

Desconecta uno de los Amplificadores, comprueba si mejora el alcance.

Luego conecta solo el otro Amplificador y comprueba el alcance.

La Conexión/Desconexión la puedes realizar por medio del Conmutador ON/OFF.

Aunque en RF muchas personas creen que hay brujas (o meigas), te aseguro que jamás vi ninguna, todo lo que nos parece anómalo o raro raro, al final tiene una explicación racional y lógica 

Una pregunta...

El Técnico que te calibró todo ¿Qué opina acerca de tu problema?

Sal U2


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 11, 2015)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas tardes Andrxx.
> 
> Para los cálculos de atenuación en espacio libre se emplean las recomendaciones UIT-R P.525-2
> 
> ...



EEESA era la fórmula que yo estudié en su día.

Muchas gracias miguelus, ya salí de dudas, porque había visto en otros sitios otras formas de calcular esta atenuación, pero si lo recomienda la UIT, perfecto.

Un saludo.

Andrés Muñoz.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 11, 2015)

marcox777 dijo:


> hola gente en verdad que en este foro hay mucha gente con tanto conocimiento que me siento el mas pequeño de todos, ahora pude modificar la frecuencia del mafer y lo puse en 89.7  llame al tecnico que me calibro todo y le pregunte con cuantos watts estaba exitando los lineales y me dijo 15w  entonces puse ese valor en el exitador mafer, encendi todo y guaalaaa todo funciona perfectamente  pero el alcance es el mismo o un poco menor  les adjunto unas fotos del exitador y los lineales pueden ver el display del mafer tiene los valores de roe la potencia que puse 15w y al encender los lineales subio a 22w



Hola...El ajuste de la potencia de salida del excitador deberías hacerla con una carga fantasma(50ohms) en este y no con los/el amplificador apagado(puedes quemar los transistores amplificadores....siempre se enciende potencia y luego excitador). Si esta bien ajustado los cables del sumador y las entrada de los amplificadores, no tendría que haber casi ninguna variación de potencia entre la carga fantasma y la carga de los amplificadores "activos".
Antes de realizar la prueba que bien sugiere @miguelus debes recordar de bajar la potencia del excitador a 8W máximo por que corres el peligro de quemar los transistores de salida del amplificador encendido si coloca la potencia de excitación de los dos a la ves a uno solo.
Me inclino también por sospechar del sistema cable/antenas.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Martinn (Mar 30, 2016)

Buenos días amigos del foro, les escribo en esta oportunidad para pedirles ayuda con un transmisor de radio que quiero reparar. Es un Mafer microplus, tiene quemada (literalmente ) la plaqueta del PLL en algunos componentes ( los cuales ya estuve reparando) y no puedo distinguir uno de sus componentes, justamente la del PLL. Tiene un pic 16F877a y el pll se encuentra borrado/pintado y por ende no puedo saber q*UE* tipo de pll tiene,  para poder saber como trabaja y buscarle la soluciona adecuada. La vedad cayo a mis manos este equipo y nunca habia tenido antes  la posibilidad de conocer el funcionamiento del mismo. 
Les pido ayuda si me pueden pasar alguna característica, problema tipico o algun dato para tratar de ir alineandome al problema. 
Desde ya, si alguien sabe cual es el pll q*UE* utiliza se lo agradecería tremendamente.
Quedo a la espera de sus comentarios, 
Saludos desde Córdoba Argentina! ...


----------



## elgriego (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola Martinn,Seria muy util que subieras fotos ,lo mas nitidas posibles,del interior del equipo,de esa forma ,te podemos ayudar mejor.


Saludos.


----------



## Martinn (Mar 31, 2016)

Buen día Elgriego, adjunto la foto, lo que esta pintado en rosa es el PLL, aparentemente los dos primeros pines del lado izquierdo ( tomando la parte mas cerca del borde de la plaqueta) son las entradas del cristal. yo creo q*UE* es el LM7001, pero no estoy seguro, quisiera consultarle a ustedes amigos del foro, q*UE *les parece o si ya tienen experiencia con este equipo. 
Desde ya muchas gracias, 
Saludos


----------



## NowhereMan (Mar 31, 2016)

Particularmente no he trabajado con esa tarjeta, pero si con el LM7001. Entonces te recomendaría revisar la ficha técnica del LM7001 y comparar con el que tienes en la tarjeta. Por ejemplo, si el cristal es de 7.2 MHz, si coincide el pin de entrada al prescaler, pines del VCC y GND; entonces estaríamos más seguros de que se trata del LM7001.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 31, 2016)

Hola No,No es un lm 7001,porque la version smd de este es de 20 pines,y el ci empleado en este pll es de 16.
Quizas por una cuestion de nostalgia y como ex socios de M31 ,usen algun ci pll de motorola
Tal vez  el MC145157-2 / MC145158-2

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/93781/MOTOROLA/MC145157-2.html

A comparar el circuito de la placa con el datasheet.

Saludos.


----------



## Martinn (Mar 31, 2016)

He hecho esa comparación, pero la  verdad que estuve buscando información al respecto y no encuentro nada q se asemeje a este circuito. Toda ayuda es bienvenida! gracias por lo aportado hasta el momento!


----------



## NowhereMan (Mar 31, 2016)

Cierto Elgriego, no había reparado en eso para la versión SMD del LM7001. 
Puede ser que se trate de un MC145170, ese IC también tiene el cristal en los pines 1 y 2. Lo que podrías hacer es hacer un esquemático y comparar con los IC's sintetizadores más conocidos.

Saludos.


----------



## largosoft (Sep 21, 2019)

Saludos, tengo un transmisor de FM con este PLL (por lo que pude averiguar es Mafer) y me pidieron cambiar de frecuencia, alguien podría pasarme la tabla correspondiente o al menos la posición de las llaves para una frecuencia de 103.7Mhz.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 21, 2019)

Hola caro Don largosoft , acaso tienes disponible en las manos un frequenzimetro Digital prolijo a andar en centienas de megahercios ?
Si si eso te facilita en mucho tu vida , si no las cosas si conplican mas.
Mismo que tengas la correcta conbinación de las llaves de programación es nesesario tanbien tener lo freuquenzimetro para chequear si la frequenzia es correcta o sea si lo PLL anda correctamente .
!Suerte !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## largosoft (Oct 13, 2019)

Al final tuve que valerme del frecuencímetro hasta que di con la combinación correcta.
Saludos..


----------



## guillotek71 (Feb 29, 2020)

hola. pijate la tabla del pira. parece una copia.saludos


----------



## largosoft (Mar 9, 2020)

Saludos *guillotek71*, lamentablemente no es igual la de pira, no me quedo otra que ir probando con el frecuencímetro


----------



## guillotek71 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ok.
Saludos largosoft.
Por suerte pudiste resolverlo.
Lastima que llevo trabajo y paciencia.
Pero dio sus frutos.


----------

